# How to solve 5x5 parity



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

PS:
Visit my Channel


----------



## byu (Apr 23, 2009)

I visited your channel. Nice videos


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

byu said:


> I visited your channel. Nice videos



Thanks


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 23, 2009)

Actually that's also how you fix parity on a 4x4..and you don't have to turn only the inner slices for r and l..you can turn the outer layers as well


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Actually that's also how you fix parity on a 4x4..and you don't have to turn only the inner slices for r and l..you can turn the outer layers as well



No, I wanted to teach how to solve thew parity from the 'almost' solved status. That would happen, if you turn Rw and Lw instead of l and r:


----------



## Stefan (Apr 23, 2009)

Isn't that the alg most of us have known for years already? And why do you say it's "easy to memorize"?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know, whether you have known it since ages... I didn't say, that it is new. 
Yes, I think it's easy to memorize, took me 5 minutes, then I got it


----------

